

Manservants – A real service from SF - ankushio
http://manservants.co/

======
Jemaclus
Well... I'm not quite sure what to say about this... other than that you can't
specify that convicted felons can't apply, for legal reasons. Uh, otherwise
this is kinda just bizarre. A male escort service that's trying to convince me
it's not a male escort service?

------
xpop2027
Escort as a service?

